# Factory Tire Life



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

What mileage warranty do they come with when the car is new? No matter what the warranty is (mileage or for defects), it's the biggest scam in the world trying to get anyone to honor that warranty. 

Do anything to need a warranty on the tire and the dealership always tells you that you have to go to a Goodyear tire store. And it has to be a "factory" store and not just some place like Wal-Mart that sells some Goodyear tires. If you do have a Goodyear factory store near you they'll insist the warranty on the tires is from Chevrolet and that you have to go to a dealership. Lather, rinse, repeat. It's always them passing the buck and you end up just buying a new tire.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The factory installed tires are covered against defects, not wear, by the bumper to bumper warranty. It's prorated coverage. 100% coverage up to 12,000 miles, after 12000 miles they cover all the labor, but only a portion of tire cost. 12000-15k 60%, 15-20 50%, 20-25 40%, 25-30 30%, 30-36 20%. 

This is purely for defects, not road hazard, accident, wear, etc. If you've "done something to need warranty" its not covered. 

Usually if they are pawning you off its just because it's not covered and it's easier to tell you someone else is responsible then to just tell you to pound sand.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I think I have about 40k on the Gen 1 original tire's. It's a bit less than ODO, since I run studded snow tires in the winter. I've actually been pleasantly surprised with the OEM Goodyear tires. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Just over 41K here, haven't really paid attention to them much really. Not sure how much tread I've got left, I'll look and update my reply.

2017 Sedan Auto


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

52K miles here, I think mine can go to 60K pretty easy. But I am in the same boat, I am leaning towards new tires this month..


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

I replaced at 60k. The new tires I got have a limited warranty of 70 or 80k. The new all seasons seem to last awhile.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I don't have any idea what mileage the OEM tires are supposed to run. I just didn't expect to get 60k out of them. One of the things I don't like about having a new car is I'm on my own with the tires. I usually get the full road hazard warranty because I've almost always had at least one flat if not a full replacement on every set of four tires I've ever had. I've had one or two sets wear out early and gotten a small adjustment on the next set, but I've always just accepted that OEM tires aren't going the distance and it's not worth fussing over.

Crazy thing, though, I got 100k miles out of the OEM tires on my 4Runner. And they still had tread left. I just decided 100k was enough and replaced them. But pretty much everything else I've owned was toast by 40k or so.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> The factory installed tires are covered against defects, not wear, by the bumper to bumper warranty. It's prorated coverage. 100% coverage up to 12,000 miles, after 12000 miles they cover all the labor, but only a portion of tire cost. 12000-15k 60%, 15-20 50%, 20-25 40%, 25-30 30%, 30-36 20%.
> 
> This is purely for defects, not road hazard, accident, wear, etc. If you've "done something to need warranty" its not covered.
> 
> Usually if they are pawning you off its just because it's not covered and it's easier to tell you someone else is responsible then to just tell you to pound sand.


That's nice to see an actual breakdown of coverage.

When I was in college I worked at a Wal-Mart doing tires and oil changes. Of all the tires I sold there were very few legitimate claims for wearing out tires prior to the mileage warranty. People would wear tires out with poor alignment on their cars and that wasn't covered.


----------



## rfhbrando (Oct 31, 2017)

I changed mine out at around 40K. There was still tread on them but they never performed super great in the snow. I'd imagine I could have easily ran mine to 50 - 55K though based on tread depth passing inspection.


----------

